# I love you with all my heart



## tshirk

How do you write "I Love You With All My Heart" in Italian?


----------



## laurakamesar

Ti amo con tutto il  cuore!
Ti voglio bene con tutto il cuore!


----------



## janko

As much as i know of english (not so much, really!) "i love you" in italian can be transalated in two ways, of different meanings.
"ti voglio bene" which is used among partners, but also relatives, friend.
"ti amo" which has a much strong meaning, generally used only among boyfriends/girlfriends, partners in love, together from a long time.
Let's say to your girlfriend/boyfriend you first say "ti voglio bene" before saying "ti amo", later in time.

sorry for my bad english.
bye. janko.


----------



## lsp

Read more about it here


----------



## LauraG02

can anbody tell me how to translate the following expressions:
1) I love you with all my heart
2)Even more then you'll ever know
3) I need you next to me


----------



## Arila

This is what i think but i am not a native speaker so it would be best to wait.  

Ti amo con tutto il cuore.
Piu' che saprai mai.
Ho bisogno di te al mio fianco/vicino a me.


----------



## Drusillo

Arila said:
			
		

> This is what i think but i am not a native speaker so it would be best to wait.
> 
> Ti amo con tutto il cuore.
> Piu' che saprai mai. Più di quanto tu potrai mai sapere
> Ho bisogno di te al mio fianco/vicino a me.


 
The second one need a not so letteral translation.
Ciao


----------



## softspoken1

Ciao,

I'm new, but anyway, I just wanted to know one thing: How would you say this in Italian:

 "I love you with all my heart and soul. There will never be another to replace you in  my heart." 

How would that phrase translate into Italian? If anyone could be of help, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## alessialabionda

the first part:

io ti voglio bene con tutto del mio cuore e alma.

the second part:

non mai sara' un altra persona a sostituirti nello mio cuore.


----------



## JasonNPato

alessialabionda said:
			
		

> the first part:
> 
> io ti voglio bene con tutto del mio cuore e alma.
> 
> the second part:
> 
> non mai sara' un altra persona a sostituirti nello mio cuore.



My try: (or TVB probably works fine, but I just choose ti amo here) Ti amo con tutto del cuore e dell'anima.
E nessun'altro prendera` il tuo posta nel mio cuore.

or...I love you with all my heart and soul. and no other will take your place in my heart.

I hope this helps you,
Jason


----------



## alahay

softspoken1 said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> 
> I'm new, but anyway, I just wanted to know one thing: How would you say this in Italian:
> 
> "I love you with all my heart and soul. There will never be another to replace you in  my heart."
> 
> How would that phrase translate into Italian? If anyone could be of help, I'd appreciate it.



Ti amo con tutta la mia anima e il mio cuore. Non ci sara' mai un altro per sostituirti nel mio cuore!


I guess : Ti amo con tutta l'anima e il cuore sounds better!


----------



## alahay

alessialabionda said:
			
		

> the first part:
> 
> io ti voglio bene con tutto del il mio cuore e la mia alma anima.
> 
> the second part:
> 
> non ci mai sara' mai un altra persona a sostituirti nel lo mio cuore.


----------



## alahay

JasonNPato said:
			
		

> My try: (or TVB probably works fine, but I just choose ti amo here) Ti amo con tutto del il cuore e dell'anima.
> E nessun'altro prendera` il tuo posto nel mio cuore.
> 
> or...I love you with all my heart and soul. and no other will take your place in my heart.
> 
> I hope this helps you,
> Jason


----------



## TimeHP

Io direi:
Ti amo con tutto il cuore e con tutta l'anima.

Per quanto in una traduzione letteraria sarebbe meglio scegliere una delle due: 
Ti amo con tutto il cuore
oppure
Ti amo con tutta l'anima

Ciao.


----------



## TimeHP

Per quanto riguarda 
_There will never be another to replace you in my heart _
io direi:
Nessun altro prenderà mai il tuo posto nel mio cuore.


----------



## alahay

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Io direi:
> Ti amo con tutto il cuore e *con tutta* l'anima.
> 
> Per quanto in una traduzione letteraria sarebbe meglio scegliere una delle due:
> Ti amo con tutto il cuore
> oppure
> Ti amo con tutta l'anima
> 
> Ciao.




Appunto! non volevo che sia troppo lunga e percio' ho tolto la ripetizione!


----------



## NatashaH8

Hello!  Can someone tell me how to write "I love you with all my heart" in Italian?

Thank you!


----------



## _forumuser_

Literally:

Ti amo con tutto il cuore, but it sounds dated. Better go with:

Ti amo da morire, ti amo da impazzire, ti amo alla follia, ti amo con tutta me stessa.


----------



## NatashaH8

Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## Jelly-Bug

Could someone please help me translate this to Italian? 
I'm trying to impress someone, apparently I keep telling him the wrong thing.
And he's laughing at me..GRRRRR!

Thanks!


----------



## Ste79

Litterally:
Ti amerò con ogni battito del mio cuore


----------



## Carthusian cat

Però in italiano si dice:
_Ti amerò con tutto il mio cuore  _

P.S.
Are you sure this is the right way to impress a guy? I guess he'll get frightened...


----------



## Jelly-Bug

HAHA!! ok.. I mean.. well.. He is my boyfriend.. the most he can do is isolate himself in a cage away from his crazy girl..HAHA! 
Thanks anyway


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Is it *beat* or *bit* ?


----------



## Pirlo

Carthusian cat said:


> Are you sure this is the right way to impress a guy? I guess he'll get frightened...


I don't think that'd frighten a guy; unless they're quite presumptuous, or arn't too romantic! 



Paulfromitaly said:


> Is it *beat* or *bit* ?


In this scenario it's *Beat. *Although Bit could be used, It doesn't sound as romantic, atleast to me.


----------



## Jelly-Bug

i think i did scare him away.. HAHA!!!


----------



## della poesia

Hi, I was just wondering how you would say this in Italian.

"Landon, I love you with all my heart and soul! You have changed my life for the better, giving me the most precious and priceless gift in the world. The love of a man who sees me for who I am and who treats me like a queen! I've never been treated like this before, and because of you my life is changed for the better! I love you so much Landon! Forever and ever and ever! 

You're wonderful, most utterly in love girlfriend, Britney Rene Francis"

I hope that's translateable!!!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Just wondering, you say?  That's a rather unusual thing to wonder.   

As you're new to WRF, let me both welcome you and remind you to review our rules and the "Sticky" thread near the top of the forum about "I love you" and related threads.  You may find some useful expressions that have been discussed before.  Please remember that Rule 4 says to put the word or phrase you are interested in translating into the thread title and to avoid "How do you say..." or "Please help..." as those are rather useless to our dictionary's search engine.  

Re this closing:


> You're wonderful, most utterly in love girlfriend, Britney Rene Francis"


do you perhaps mean "your wonderful.... girlfriend"?  (The possessive form?)  It will help those who wish to assist you if you spell words correctly in English.  

A presto,
Elisabetta


----------



## femmejolie

della poesia said:


> Hi, I was just wondering how you would say this in Italian.
> 
> "Landon, I love you with all my heart and soul! You have changed my life for the better, giving me the most precious and priceless gift in the world. The love of a man who sees me for who I am and who treats me like a queen! I've never been treated like this before, and because of you my life is changed for the better! I love you so much Landon! Forever and ever and ever!
> 
> Your wonderful, most utterly in love girlfriend, Britney Rene Francis"
> 
> I hope that's translateable!!!


Ti amo con tutto il cuore e con tutta l'anima! Tu hai cambiato la mia vita in meglio, dandomi il più prezioso e inestimabile regalo del mondo.
L'amore di un uomo che mi vede per quello che sono e che mi tratta come una regina . Non sono mai stata trattata così prima, ed è per te che la mia vita è cambiata in meglio! Ti amo tanto Landon! Per sempre! 
La tua meravigliosa e completamente innamorata ragazza, BRF"


----------



## della poesia

Thank you so much!!! Yeah, I am new to this and I'll read the rules! Hehe!!! Thank you again!!!!


----------



## fox71

Solo una svista: "non sono mai STATA trattata così prima (di adesso)"


----------

